# Is my chameleon dehydrated?!



## nycola (Mar 30, 2013)

A few days ago I took out the water dish at the bottom of my chameleon's enclosure to wash it out. I didn't put it back in until today, but I had still been spraying the plants 2 - 3 times each day. When I took my chameleon out today I noticed something weird with his eye. It appeared to have a grey object in it and he can't blink around it or really see out of that eye. He is all out of wack and has fallen a couple times today. I gave him tons of water and misted his eye lightly and he started actually drinking out of the spray bottle! So he was obviously thirsty and so now I'm assuming he usually drinks out of the water dish. I read that they store water in their eyes, so could it be that? If so, how long until it goes away?The grey on his eye is slightly less swollen and only covering the bottom half of his eye now.

Opinions on what it might be and what I should do??


----------



## JavaJacketOC (Mar 30, 2013)

A few questions:
What kind of chameleon is it?
How long have you had it?
How old/big is it?
Are you sure it drinks from the water dish? I ask because most chameleons drink from a water being dripped through the cage or from being misted.
When you sprayed the cage while the water dish was out of the cage, did you spray the chameleon directly?
Can you give a description of the complete setup? Possibly pictures?


----------



## 1Lord Of Ants1 (Mar 30, 2013)

First, chameleons DO NOT drink out of water dishes. They're a breeding ground for bacteria and are a big no-no for chameleons. They only recognize moving water or dew. They need to be misted 2-4 times a day, and be provided with a dripper system. Mist-king is an extremely effect auto-misting tool that's worth the money, I suggest you get it.

What you've described doesn't sound like dehydration, but because your chameleon has only been provided with a water bowl, he must be very dehydrated. A healthy chameleon will have plump, bulging round eyes, and white (Not yellow/orange!) urates. 

Fill this out so we can better help you.

_Chameleon Info:
Your Chameleon - The species, sex, and age of your chameleon. How long has it been in your care? 
Handling - How often do you handle your chameleon? 
Feeding - What are you feeding your cham? What amount? What is the schedule? How are you gut-loading your feeders? 
Supplements - What brand and type of calcium and vitamin products are you dusting your feeders with and what is the schedule? 
Watering - What kind of watering technique do you use? How often and how long to you mist? Do you see your chameleon drinking? 
Fecal Description - Briefly note colors and consistency from recent droppings. Has this chameleon ever been tested for parasites? 
History - Any previous information about your cham that might be useful to others when trying to help you. 

Cage Info:
Cage Type - Describe your cage (Glass, Screen, Combo?) What are the dimensions? 
Lighting - What brand, model, and types of lighting are you using? What is your daily lighting schedule? 
Temperature - What temp range have you created (cage floor to basking spot)? Lowest overnight temp? How do you measure these temps? 
Humidity - What are your humidity levels? How are you creating and maintaining these levels? What do you use to measure humidity? 
Plants - Are you using live plants? If so, what kind? 
Placement - Where is your cage located? Is it near any fans, air vents, or high traffic areas? At what height is the top of the cage relative to your room floor? 
Location - Where are you geographically located? 

Current Problem - The current problem you are concerned about._

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nycola (Mar 31, 2013)

I never said he only was provided with a bowl, he has the bowl and I mist his enclosure 2 or 3 times a day, I'm not new with chameleons.


----------



## nycola (Mar 31, 2013)

Veiled chameleon, he's about 8" long including his tail. I've had him since September. I'm not sure he drinks from the water dish, but I thought that might be why he was acting so weird and got the build up on his eye, because it wasn't in there for a few days. I still did mist his enclosure a sufficient amount, but I haven't seen him drink for a couple months. No I did not spray him directly.


----------



## nycola (Mar 31, 2013)

*Not sure what's wrong with my chameleon's eye*

I noticed this yesterday, I tried to mist it a bit, but it didn't budge. Not sure what it could be.
I was thinking maybe dehydration because they store water in their eyes, I do mist his cage 2 or 3 times EVERY DAY though and he usually has a water bowl too. But right before this happened he didn't have a water bowl for a couple days.
Any ideas of what it could be??


----------



## nycola (Jun 17, 2013)

This is funny. I change and clean my chameleon's water dish every day. This is the only way he drinks. He won't drink off of leaves.


----------

